# Bass fishing



## hondatech11 (Jun 6, 2012)

I need help catching some bass any goods lures anyone has had luck with or live bait?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

almost every lure/bait will work, if you are using it in the right situation. what kind of water are you fishing? weeds? timber? bottom structure? all these need to be considered when choosing a lure. to start i'd get a pack of plastic worms, 5/0 hooks and some bullet sinkers and make a texas rig. and drag it on the bottom or fish senkos, weedless/weightless slow on the bottom. watch your line because a lot of times you don't feel a "hit". you just see your line swimming away, and set the hook. i'd recommend getting a good book on bass fishing, too. bass wisdom by homer circle was a book i read when i first started fishing for bass in ponds, and every now and then i still refer back to it.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

A 4" Senko worm Texas rigged and throw it into the weeds/pads. This will get you a bunch of fish and some confidence to try crankbaits, jerkbaits, and top water stuff.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Number 1 bass catching tool... plastics. Smaller plastics give better numbers of fish, while larger plastics give bigger fish... GENERALLY speaking, but not always the case. I use smaller baits til I have 5 in the livewell, then switch to larger baits and start culling.


----------



## AEFord09 (Jul 5, 2012)

I've had great luck with the Stutzie weedless worms.. With the hooks preset in them.. bass eat them up. Color depends on where ure at. Natural and purple work best where i fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

